# Palm Beach Vapors Launches Revolutionary Vaping Alternative to Eliminate Harmful Chemicals



## Gizmo (13/10/15)

Millions of smokers worldwide have used vaping to help finally break free from the shackles of tobacco. An April 2015 study released by a team of researchers at Kings College London showed electronic cigarettes to be up to 95 percent less harmful than traditional cigarette smoking. But more than a decade after the technology was first introduced the potentially harmful chemical base behind it remained unchanged. 

Palm Beach Vapors, the nation's first vaping franchise, is proud to unveil an innovative, safer alternative. Known as GnuVape, the proprietary liquid delivery system offers consumers a safer way to vape a wide variety of enjoyable flavors backed by more than a year of research and testing. The resulting product is designed to operate at lower voltage and generate less heat, protecting against the creation of potentially harmful byproducts created during combustion in traditional vaping methods. 

While vaping hardware has rapidly improved since the industry first focused on safer alternatives in 2012, juice systems on the market have not been upgraded in the same way. GnuVape, the world's first fully organic liquid delivery system, takes a different approach. The medical grade liquid is built on a base platform of vegetable glycerin (VG), a common ingredient used in a wide variety of foods and medicines. The proprietary blend is used as a replacement for propylene glycol (PG), the base ingredient in traditional vaping systems. The U.S. Centers for Disease Control lists propylene glycol as a known toxic substance, and some studies suggest it could be harmful to humans in large quantities.

"The launch of GnuVape represents a turning point in the vaping industry. Most of what people have heard about vaping is the potentially 'harmful' or 'bad' components of it. Our system eliminates the 'bad' part. We've created a safer alternative to what was once considered the so-called safer alternative to smoking. We're excited to continue to help tobacco users kick a very harmful habit, now in an even healthier way," said Palm Beach Vapors Co-Founder and Chief Executive Officer Chip Paul.

GnuVape's safe vegetable glycerin base creates the vapor and provides a satisfying, pure sensation of smoking. A proprietary specialized kosher protein, built to encase oils, is then added at less than one percent volume.

"The only other ingredient we add is pure water," Paul said. "This simple process removes the risks that could be posed through the traditional use of e-cigarettes built on a base of propylene glycol."

GnuVape's base is so pure that it can be used as a medical delivery system, allowing critical medications to be vaporized and delivered to the body in a faster, more effective way. The GnuVape system is designed to support the vaping of additional oils, including cannabis oils, nutraceutical oils, and probiotics. Palm Beach Vapors intends to register GnuVape as a medical device with the U.S. Food and Drug Administration.

"Our research proves GnuVape is the perfect platform for a wide variety of medicines. It's very similar to the introduction of a new type of pill design or a better syringe. We've created a delivery system designed to help target medications in a more advanced way," Paul said.

Palm Beach Vapors has also designed GnuVape to be fully customizable, with the ability to hold a single type of oil or a variety of oils. Users also have the option to control the level of nicotine they consume, or to fully remove it. GnuVape utilizes a 10 percent flavoring component, designed to work within existing electronic cigarette hardware. 

GnuVape has partnered with industry-leading flavor house Wild Flavors to launch eight initial flavors including Spree, cinnamon roll, menthol, tobacco, whipped cream, banana nut, custard and strawberry. Flavors are added through natural oil-based extractions, consistent with GnuVape's vegetable glycerin base, allowing even more flexibility to the versatile system.

"GnuVape is the first truly safe, yet fully customizable vaping option, and it sets a new standard for what is possible in vaping technology. We have also opened the door to new advancements in everything from flavors to medical applications. Our system is unlike anything else on the market, because it's designed to be fully flexible and to support a wide variety of unique product offerings beyond the traditional tobacco replacement market. This product launches the industry down a long awaited healthier path," Paul said.

GnuVape is now offered at all Palm Beach Vapors locations, and can also be ordered online. For more information on GnuVape or Palm Beach Vapors, please visit www.palmbeachvapors.com.


----------



## Andre (13/10/15)

Sounds disingenuous to me.

Reactions: Agree 7


----------



## zadiac (13/10/15)

Yeah, right


----------



## Blu_Marlin (13/10/15)

As @Andre said, disingenuous indeed. Lets see,
Only VG no PG, already been done. Its called max VG.
You can choose your nic strength or go for the 0 nic option, already been done.
Adding pure water to control viscosity, already been done.
This though is the interesting one, according to their website vaping "oil" is ok. Almost everything I`ve read to date on DIY and concentrates has suggested that your e-liquid should not contain oils

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie (13/10/15)

Blu_Marlin said:


> As @Andre said, disingenuous indeed. Lets see,
> Only VG no PG, already been done. Its called max VG.
> You can choose your nic strength or go for the 0 nic option, already been done.
> Adding pure water to control viscosity, already been done.
> This though is the interesting one, according to their website vaping "oil" is ok. Almost everything I`ve read to date on DIY and concentrates has suggested that your e-liquid should not contain oils



Yes myself - only read oil is no good. 

But I read this on Reddit, which sort of confuses the subject.

/user/drd525 writes:

People in this thread (and in general, it would seem) need some education on what an oil actually is. I have a B.S. in chemistry; the chemicals that impart flavor are often terpenes, esters, and alcohols, which are not oils, oils are lipids. Terpenes, esters, and alcohols can have oil-like consistencies, but they are not oils/lipids, and hence cannot cause lipid pneumonia. These chemicals are soluble in lipids and to varying degrees in vg. Since volatile organic compounds which impart flavor are not always fully soluble in vg due to vg being hygroscopic and "water-like", they may separate over time. If someone was using any true oils, i.e. lipids, the lipids would have to be emulsified into the vg/pg, which would create a semi-opaque liquid similar to runny mayo. The vendor has stated he uses citrus extracts, citrus extracts, citrus essential "oils" do not consist of lipids, lipids do not impart aroma.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aroma_compound
As you can see, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Octyl_acetate is an ester which imparts the flavor of oranges; it has a very, very long hydrocarbon chain on it, this makes it almost insoluble in water-like compounds like vg, and it would separate into an oily (but not lipid) and watery phase.

TL;DR: essential oils don't consist of lipids, and citrus flavors separate because of the chemicals that taste like citrus, and not because vendors are using lipid-oils in their juice.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Blu_Marlin (13/10/15)

@r0gue z0mbie thanks for the chem lesson on essential "oils". But this statement on their web site "Make the Gnu juice system capable of handling *ANY oil*, greatly increasing the reach of the vaporization delivery." had me .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (13/10/15)

Blu_Marlin said:


> @r0gue z0mbie thanks for the chem lesson on essential "oils". But this statement on their web site "Make the Gnu juice system capable of handling *ANY oil*, greatly increasing the reach of the vaporization delivery." had me .


Lol, oh, right o_0

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## phanatik (13/10/15)

from the site:


It contains vegetable glycerin (VG), water, and our specialized kosher protein at less than 1%..that is it!
You can add nicotine..or not...
It is an oil based system
It will hold 33% oil
It flavors at 10% or less (leaving lots of "oil" room for additional oils)
It is viscosity tunable (you can make it thicker/thinner)
And..it is far more than an e-cig system!


----------

